# Problème de mise à jour du world

## periappi

Bonjour,

Cela fait plus d'une semaine que je n'arrive pas à mettre à jour mon world, suite à un problème de dépendances avec rcurses.

J'ai suivi à la lettre les instructions données par les utilisateurs de l'IRC (freenode : #gentoo), je suis allé jusqu'à tester cette commande : "emerge -uNDv --backtrack=30 --with-bdeps=y world", sans succès  :Sad: .

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ?

Merci,

```
atlas ~ # emerge -uNDv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-55.0.2883.75:stable::gentoo [54.0.2840.100:stable::gentoo] USE="widevine" 45,013 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/xdelta-3.0.11:3::gentoo [3.0.6:3::gentoo] USE="-examples -lzma% (-test%)" PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python2_7%*)" 668 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.330.0-r5::gentoo [0.330.0-r3::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.100_rc-r1::gentoo [7.40.100_rc::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libfastjson-0.99.2:0/3.0.0::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" 359 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.25::gentoo [8.23::gentoo] USE="acl caps nls xattr -gmp -hostname% -kill% -multicall (-selinux) -static -vanilla" 5,641 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/vim-core-8.0.0106::gentoo [7.4.769::gentoo] USE="acl nls -minimal" 12,645 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1:0/6::gentoo [5.9-r5:0/5::gentoo] USE="cxx gpm unicode -ada -debug -doc -minimal -profile -static-libs {-test%} -threads% -tinfo -trace" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 3,059 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r101:5::gentoo [5.9-r99:5::gentoo] USE="gpm unicode -tinfo (-ada%) (-cxx%*) (-static-libs%)" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-dialup/ppp-scripts-0::gentoo  2 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/readline-6.3_p8-r3::gentoo [6.3_p8-r2::gentoo] USE="-static-libs -utils" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/icu-58.1-r1:0/58.1::gentoo [57.1:0/57::gentoo] USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 22,819 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-2016.2.22-r1:0/87::gentoo [2015.3.14:0/86::gentoo] USE="acl external-fuse ntfsprogs xattr -debug -ntfsdecrypt -static-libs -suid" 1,235 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-shells/bash-4.3_p48-r1::gentoo [4.3_p48::gentoo] USE="net nls (readline) -afs -bashlogger -examples -mem-scramble -plugins" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-office/libreoffice-l10n-5.2.3.3::gentoo [5.1.4.2::gentoo] USE="-offlinehelp" L10N="-af -am -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn -bn-IN -bo -br -brx -bs -ca -ca-valencia -cs -cy -da -de -dgo -dz -el -en -en-GB -en-ZA -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gd -gl -gu -gug -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kmr-Latn -kn -ko -kok -ks -lb -lo -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mn -mni -mr -my -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -nso -oc -om -or -pa -pl -pt -pt-BR -ro -ru -rw -sa -sat -sd -si -sid -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr-Latn -ss -st -sv -sw-TZ -ta -te -tg -th -tn -tr -ts -tt -ug -uk -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW -zu" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.40.0::gentoo [4.37.0::gentoo] USE="ssl -embedded {-test}" 147 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-util/mdds-1.2.2:1/1.2::gentoo [0.12.1:0/0.12.1::gentoo] USE="-doc -valgrind" 280 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/libcmis-0.5.2_pre20160820:0.5::gentoo [0.5.0-r1:0.5::gentoo] USE="-man -static-libs {-test}" 279 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/libwpd-0.10.1:0.10::gentoo [0.10.0-r1:0.10::gentoo] USE="tools -doc (-test%)" 512 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/flex-2.6.1::gentoo [2.5.39-r1::gentoo] USE="nls -static {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 816 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/liblangtag-0.6.2::gentoo [0.5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug% -doc% -introspection -static-libs {-test}" 749 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/libmwaw-0.3.8::gentoo [0.3.6::gentoo] USE="-doc -static-libs" 1,172 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libixion-0.11.1:0/0.11::gentoo [0.9.0:0/0.10::gentoo] USE="python%* -static-libs" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4%* (-python3_5)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4%* (-python3_5) (-python2_7%*)" 359 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pillow-3.4.2-r1::gentoo [3.4.2::gentoo] USE="jpeg lcms tiff truetype zlib -doc -examples -jpeg2k {-test} -tk -webp" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) (-python3_5)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/t1lib-5.1.2-r1:5::gentoo [5.1.2:5::gentoo] USE="X -doc -static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/vim-8.0.0106::gentoo [7.4.769::gentoo] USE="X acl gpm nls python -cscope -debug -lua -luajit -minimal -perl -racket -ruby (-selinux) -tcl -vim-pager" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_5)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/libetonyek-0.1.6::gentoo [0.1.3::gentoo] USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 1,215 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/liborcus-0.11.2:0/0.11::gentoo [0.9.2-r1:0/0.10::gentoo] USE="python%* spreadsheet-model -static-libs -tools" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4%* (-python3_5)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4%* (-python3_5)" 1,590 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/libwps-0.4.4-r1::gentoo [0.4.2::gentoo] USE="-debug -doc -static-libs" 562 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/rsyslog-8.19.0::gentoo [8.16.0-r1::gentoo] USE="gcrypt ssl uuid%* -dbi -debug -doc -elasticsearch -grok% -jemalloc -kafka% -kerberos (-libressl) -mongodb -mysql -normalize -omhttpfs% -omudpspoof -postgres -rabbitmq -redis -relp -rfc3195 -rfc5424hmac -snmp -systemd {-test} -usertools -zeromq" 2,227 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-wireless/bluez-5.43:0/3::gentoo [5.39:0/3::gentoo] USE="cups obex readline udev -debug -deprecated -doc -experimental -extra-tools (-selinux) -systemd {-test} -test-programs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="(-python3_4%) (-python3_5%)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* (-python3_4%*) (-python3_5%)" 1,620 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3:0/3.7.1::gentoo  USE="clang* libffi ncurses python static-analyzer xml -debug -doc -gold -libedit -lldb -multitarget -ocaml {-test}" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" VIDEO_CARDS="-radeon" 10,323 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/clang-3.7.1-r100:0/3.7::gentoo  USE="python static-analyzer -debug -multitarget" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     UD ] dev-lang/mono-4.4.1.0::gentoo [4.9.0.729::gentoo] USE="nls (-doc) -minimal -pax_kernel -xen" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.6.6:0/6.9.6.6::gentoo [6.9.6.2:0/6.9.6.2::gentoo] USE="X bzip2 cxx jpeg lcms openmp pango png svg tiff truetype xml zlib -autotrace -corefonts -djvu -fftw -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz -hdri -jbig -jpeg2k -lqr -lzma (-opencl) -openexr -perl -postscript -q32 -q64 -q8 -raw -static-libs {-test} -webp -wmf" 8,582 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-office/libreoffice-bin-5.2.3.3::gentoo [5.1.4.2::gentoo] USE="(-aqua) -gnome -java -kde" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_4 (-python3_5)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_5)" 74,941 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r3:0/2.4.7::gentoo [2.4.7:0/2.4.7::gentoo] USE="gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls (-libressl) -radius" 37 KiB

[blocks b      ] net-dialup/ppp-scripts ("net-dialup/ppp-scripts" is blocking net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7)

[blocks b      ] <net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r1 ("<net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r1" is blocking net-dialup/ppp-scripts-0)

[ebuild  N    #] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.20.0::gentoo  USE="caps filecaps pam ssh-agent (-selinux) {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/netifrc-0.5.1::gentoo [0.2.2::gentoo] 77 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/chromium-55.0.2883.75::gentoo [54.0.2840.100::gentoo] USE="cups (gn) hangouts (pic) proprietary-codecs pulseaudio suid system-ffmpeg tcmalloc widevine -custom-cflags -gnome -gnome-keyring (-gtk3) -kerberos (-neon) (-selinux) {-test}" L10N="am ar bg bn ca cs da de el en-GB es es-419 et fa fi fil fr gu he hi hr hu id it ja kn ko lt lv ml mr ms nb nl pl pt-BR pt-PT ro ru sk sl sr sv sw ta te th tr uk vi zh-CN zh-TW" 499,274 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] mail-client/thunderbird-45.5.1::gentoo [45.5.0::gentoo] USE="crypt dbus gstreamer jemalloc3 jit ldap minimal pulseaudio startup-notification -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -ffmpeg -gstreamer-0 -hardened -lightning -mozdom (-neon) (-selinux) (-system-cairo) -system-harfbuzz -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent -system-libvpx -system-sqlite" L10N="-ar -ast -be -bg -bn-BD -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en-GB -es-AR -es-ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -he -hr -hsb -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -ko -lt -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -ta-LK -tr -uk -vi -zh-CN -zh-TW" 198,291 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/firefox-45.5.1::gentoo [45.5.0::gentoo] USE="dbus gstreamer hardened hwaccel jemalloc3 jit pulseaudio startup-notification system-icu system-jpeg system-libvpx wifi -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -ffmpeg -gmp-autoupdate -gstreamer-0 (-neon) (-pgo) (-selinux) (-system-cairo) -system-harfbuzz -system-libevent -system-sqlite {-test}" L10N="fr -ach -af -an -ar -as -ast -az -be -bg -bn-BD -bn-IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en-GB -en-ZA -eo -es-AR -es-CL -es-ES -es-MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fy -ga -gd -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW" 181,634 KiB

[blocks B      ] <sys-libs/ncurses-6:0 ("<sys-libs/ncurses-6:0" is blocking sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r101)

Total: 42 packages (35 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 4 new, 1 in new slot, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 1,076,112 KiB

Conflict: 3 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-libs/ncurses:0

  (sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1:0/6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5:0/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r7:0/5= required by (sys-apps/gptfdisk-1.0.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    (and 38 more with the same problem)

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-58.1-r1:0/58.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/58.1 required by (app-office/libreoffice-bin-5.2.3.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

  (dev-libs/icu-57.1:0/57::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/57=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                               

    (and 15 more with the same problem)

media-gfx/imagemagick:0

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.6.6:0/6.9.6.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.6.2:0/6.9.6.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-gfx/imagemagick:0/6.9.6.2=[cxx] required by (media-gfx/inkscape-0.91-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                         

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r101:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-libs/ncurses:= required by (app-admin/conky-1.9.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r7:=[unicode?] (>=sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r7:=[unicode]) required by (sys-process/procps-3.3.11-r3:0/5::gentoo, installed)

    sys-libs/ncurses:=[unicode] required by (dev-lang/ghc-7.10.3:0/7.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    sys-libs/ncurses:5/5=[unicode] required by (dev-lang/ghc-7.10.3:0/7.10.3::gentoo, installed)

    sys-libs/ncurses:5/5= required by (app-admin/conky-1.9.0-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r7:5/5=[unicode] required by (sys-process/procps-3.3.11-r3:0/5::gentoo, installed)

    sys-libs/ncurses:=[unicode?] (sys-libs/ncurses:=[unicode]) required by (media-sound/ncmpcpp-0.7.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-libs/ncurses:5/5=[unicode] required by (media-sound/ncmpcpp-0.7.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

La mise à jour de ncurses semble en effet poser problème à plusieurs.

Essaie ce qui est dit dans ce message

```
emerge --oneshot --tree --verbose --ask ncurses:5/6 
```

----------

## periappi

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> La mise à jour de ncurses semble en effet poser problème à plusieurs.
> 
> Essaie ce qui est dit dans ce message
> ...

 

Bonjour,

Désolé d'avoir tardé à répondre... Je viens  d'essayer la commande, toujours ce problème de conflits  :Sad: 

```

atlas ~ # emerge --oneshot --tree --verbose --ask ncurses:5/6

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/ncurses-6.0:5/6::gentoo [5.9-r99:5/5::gentoo] USE="cxx gpm unicode -ada -static-libs -tinfo" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]  sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1:0/6::gentoo [5.9-r5:0/5::gentoo] USE="cxx gpm unicode -ada -debug -doc -minimal -profile -static-libs {-test%} -threads% -tinfo -trace" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 3,059 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 upgrades), Size of downloads: 3,059 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-libs/ncurses:5

  (sys-libs/ncurses-6.0:5/6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-libs/ncurses:5/6 (Argument)

  (sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r7:5/5=[unicode] required by (sys-process/procps-3.3.11-r3:0/5::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^                                                                                                               

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

sys-libs/ncurses:0

  (sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1:0/6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-libs/ncurses:0/6[ada?,cxx?,gpm?,static-libs?,tinfo?,unicode?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (sys-libs/ncurses-6.0:5/6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                    ^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

  (sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5:0/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2:0/5= required by (app-text/aspell-0.60.6.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^                                                                                                     

    sys-libs/ncurses:0/5[ada?,cxx?,gpm?,static-libs?,tinfo?,unicode?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

    (and 39 more with the same problems)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Je vois... il y a un conflit en plus avec les "abi_x86_32" à gérer.

Essaie ceci

```
USE=-* emerge -1av ncurses
```

puis 

```
emerge -DuNav @world
```

En espérant que cela casse la boucle des conflits

----------

## periappi

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Je vois... il y a un conflit en plus avec les "abi_x86_32" à gérer.
> 
> Essaie ceci
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Merci de me répondre aussi vite !    :Very Happy: 

Malheureusement, ta première commande ne semble pas régler le conflit :

```

atlas ~ # USE=-* emerge -1av ncurses

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1:0/6::gentoo [5.9-r5:0/5::gentoo] USE="-ada -cxx* -debug -doc -gpm* -minimal -profile -static-libs {-test%} -threads% -tinfo -trace -unicode*" ABI_X86="(64) -32* (-x32)" 3,059 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 3,059 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-libs/ncurses:0

  (sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1:0/6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-libs/ncurses (Argument)

  (sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5:0/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-libs/ncurses:0=[unicode] required by (media-video/vlc-2.2.4:0/5-8::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^                                                                                                  

    sys-libs/ncurses:0/5[ada?,cxx?,gpm?,static-libs?,tinfo?,unicode?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r1:0=[unicode?] required by (app-editors/nano-2.5.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r3:0=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3:0/3.7.1::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r3:0=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    sys-libs/ncurses:0=[unicode?] required by (sys-process/htop-1.0.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    sys-libs/ncurses:0/5=[unicode] required by (sys-process/htop-1.0.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                         

    >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2-r2:0=[unicode?] required by (sys-apps/util-linux-2.26.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    (and 39 more with the same problems)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Redonne le résultat de 

```
emerge -DuNav --verbose-conflicts @world
```

stp  :Wink: 

----------

## periappi

Pas de soucis !  :Wink: 

Voilà : http://pastebin.com/EqbAMHn0

----------

## xaviermiller

Il y a plusieurs grosses mises à jour en même temps, dont icu.

Je te propose de masque provisoirement ncurses 6 (mettre >=sys-libs/ncurses-6 dans /etc/portage/package.mask ), mettre à jour icu et le reste, puis enlever le masque sur ncurses 6.

----------

## periappi

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Il y a plusieurs grosses mises à jour en même temps, dont icu.
> 
> Je te propose de masque provisoirement ncurses 6 (mettre >=sys-libs/ncurses-6 dans /etc/portage/package.mask ), mettre à jour icu et le reste, puis enlever le masque sur ncurses 6.

 

Ok, nous sommes d'accord pour ça :

- Comme je n'utilise pas le fichier package.mask, j'ai le dossier ; donc je créé un fichier ncurses avec " >=sys-libs/ncurses-6"

- Puis je fais0 "emerge -DuNav icu" ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Donc oui, tu crées le répertoire et un fichier qui masque ncurses 6, puis un 

```
emerge -DuNav @world
```

normal.

S'il y a encore un blocage, il faudra peut-être masquer autre chose, puis l'introduire tout doucement.

Et tant qu'on y est : si tu as encore un souci, donne aussi le résultat de 

```
emerge --info
```

 que je n'avais pas demandé initialement.

----------

## periappi

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Donc oui, tu crées le répertoire et un fichier qui masque ncurses 6, puis un 
> 
> ```
> emerge -DuNav @world
> ```
> ...

 

Pour le emerge world, j'obtiens de nouveau une (des) erreur(s) : http://pastebin.com/ymaWjyNb

Voici le résultat du emerge --info : http://pastebin.com/RZiVZjC7

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 06 Dec 2016 19:00:01 +0000

 

yep, pour avoir bataillé avec une install, j'ai du installer manuellement les stages depuis debut decembre et il me semble que c'est justement la sync du 06/12 qui pose probleme.

Re-syncronise.

----------

## El_Goretto

De mon côté et grâce au thread anglais, c'est "emerge -uDUavt --with-bdeps=y --complete-graph @world" qui m'a sorti de la panade avec ncurse-6.

(je ne connaissais pas -U!  :Shocked:  J'en étais encore à utiliser -N )

----------

## periappi

 *sebB wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 06 Dec 2016 19:00:01 +0000 
> 
> yep, pour avoir bataillé avec une install, j'ai du installer manuellement les stages depuis debut decembre et il me semble que c'est justement la sync du 06/12 qui pose probleme.
> 
> Re-syncronise.

 

Bonjour,

J'ai resynchronisé avec "emerge --sync" et j'ai retenté le coup avec la commande de El_Goretto : "emerge -uDUavt --with-bdeps=y --complete-graph @world"

Ça ne semble pas régler mon problème  :Sad: 

http://pastebin.com/JfLe82JJ

----------

## sebB

Dans ton package.mask, essaye en remplaçant ce que tu as mis par >sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99

----------

## El_Goretto

Comment çà ça ne résout pas le problème?  :Smile:  Tu vois déjà que la commande emerge te propose de faire quelque chose et ne "quitte" pas, non? La résolution de la MAJ de ncurses ne se fait pas en une seule commande de toutes façons, il va bien falloir que tu commences quelque part  :Smile:  (surtout si tu as beaucoup de retard côté MAJs).

(Pour info je n'avais pas masqué de version de ncurses)

----------

## Biloute

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Dans ton package.mask, essaye en remplaçant ce que tu as mis par >sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99

 

Pour être plus précis je dirais de mettre dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.mask

```
=sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1

=sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99

=sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r101
```

Mais je déconseille de chercher à résoudre ton soucis avec un emerge world parce que j'ai l'impression que tu n'a pas mis à jour depuis un bail et que tu as plusieurs problèmes à résoudre en même.

Donc une fois que tu as masqué ncurses, tu pourrais commencer d'abord par mettre à jour ncurses.

Qu'est ce qu'il se passe si tu fais un

```
# emerge -1 =sys-libs/ncurses-6.0
```

----------

## periappi

Merci à tous pour votre réactivité (et gentillesse   :Very Happy: ) !!

 *Quote:*   

> Comment çà ça ne résout pas le problème? 

 

Malheureusement non   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Tu vois déjà que la commande emerge te propose de faire quelque chose et ne "quitte" pas, non? 

 

Elle m'avait effectivement proposé une modif' la première fois, que j'ai accepté avec etc-update.

 *Biloute wrote:*   

>  *sebB wrote:*   Dans ton package.mask, essaye en remplaçant ce que tu as mis par >sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99 
> 
> Pour être plus précis je dirais de mettre dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.mask
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Voilà à quoi ressemble mon package.mask/ncurses :

```

>=sys-libs/ncurses-6

=sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1

=sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99

=sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r101

```

Voilà mes derniers logs : http://pastebin.com/wfTUf3xa

----------

## k-root

 *Quote:*   

> Mais je déconseille de chercher à résoudre ton soucis avec un emerge world

 

voui +1

 *Biloute wrote:*   

>  j'ai l'impression que tu n'a pas mis à jour depuis un bail et que tu as plusieurs problèmes à résoudre en même.
> 
> Donc une fois que tu as masqué ncurses, tu pourrais commencer d'abord par mettre à jour ncurses.
> 
> Qu'est ce qu'il se passe si tu fais un
> ...

 

c'est le seul probleme de portage je trouve , parfois un peu de brut force est necessaire, meme si cecas est simple  , ex : 

emerge -C app-text/aspell sys-libs/ncurses sys-process/procps ..  

et aussi les "3 more with the same problem"  

puis revdep ; emerge system; emerge -vDN --ask system ; emerge -uvDNq --ask system... et seulement  ensuite le world .. et si ca bloque toujours tu  emerge -Dup --ask les packets individuelement . 

et pense a bien utiliser --onshot  et --depclean aussi .. et eviter de changer les useflags en meme temps qu'un update:)

----------

## Biloute

 *periappi wrote:*   

> Merci à tous pour votre réactivité (et gentillesse  ) !!
> 
>  *Quote:*   Tu vois déjà que la commande emerge te propose de faire quelque chose et ne "quitte" pas, non?  
> 
> Elle m'avait effectivement proposé une modif' la première fois, que j'ai accepté avec etc-update.
> ...

 

Est ce que etc-update t'a créé les fichier /etc/portage/package.use ou /etc/portage/package.unmask ou package.accept_keywords

Oui je pense aussi qu'il va falloir utiliser "emerge -C"

Tu as combien de version de ncurses installées??? Si tu as installé gentoolkit on va le savoir avec

```
equery s ncurses
```

Ou sans gentoolkit

```
ls -ls /usr/share/doc/ | grep ncurses
```

Ensuite faudra faire un "emerge -C =sys-libs/ncurses-?.???" voir "emerge -C ncurses"  pour te débarrasser des anciennes versions

puis nettoyer package.mask et enfin essayer de mettre ncurses-6.0-r1 voir une version ancienne qui veut bien s'installer

----------

## periappi

Ok, merci pour vos conseils ; voici les fichiers que vous m'avez demandé : 

package.use : http://pastebin.com/eWBg5rPv

package.unmask : http://pastebin.com/e0RaazMM

Le nombre de ncurses installés :

```

atlas ~ # equery s ncurses

 * sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5

         Total files : 3711

         Total size  : 6.73 MiB

 * sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99

         Total files : 0

         Total size  : 0 bytes

```

 *k-root wrote:*   

> c'est le seul probleme de portage je trouve , parfois un peu de brut force est necessaire

 

C'est la première fois que j'ai affaire à un si gros problème de dépendances, et il est vrai que ce n'est pas très simple corriger, surtout lorsque l'on début  :Sad: 

----------

## Biloute

0 bytes ??? Bizarre bizarre

Je te propose de faire

```
emerge -C =sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99
```

Ensuite si tu as gardé toutes les versions de ncurses masquées (>=5.9-r99), tu devrais rester à la version 5.9-r5 et ton world ne devrais plus demander à mettre à jour ncurses.

Cependant peux tu donner la réponse de

```
equery d sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1
```

Ca donne quoi maintenant un emerge world?

----------

## periappi

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> 0 bytes ??? Bizarre bizarre
> 
> Je te propose de faire
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bonjour,

Toujours pas  :Sad: , voici ce que tu m'as demandé :

- Ce que retourne equery d sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1 :  http://pastebin.com/eAAtN9ZU

- Résultats du emerge world : http://pastebin.com/ecZJyqYD

----------

## Biloute

Maintenant tu va pouvoir attaquer l'autre problème avec imagemagick

Avec equery peux-tu nous donner combien tu as de version de imagemagick : "equery s imagemagick"

et aussi "equery d imagemagick-6.9.6.6"

----------

## k-root

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [blocks b      ] <net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r1 ("<net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r1" is blocking net-dialup/ppp-scripts-0)
> 
> [blocks b      ] net-dialup/ppp-scripts ("net-dialup/ppp-scripts" is blocking net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7)
> ...

 

ahum .. tu n'as pas aussi ajouté media-gfx/imagemagick dans ton world par hasard ?

là, la seul solution que je vois ici c'est de passer par un emerge -C ...   cf previous message.

----------

## periappi

 *k-root wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> [blocks b      ] <net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r1 ("<net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r1" is blocking net-dialup/ppp-scripts-0)
> 
> [blocks b      ] net-dialup/ppp-scripts ("net-dialup/ppp-scripts" is blocking net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7)
> ...

 

Pour imagemagick :

```
→ equery s imagemagick

 * media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.6.2

         Total files : 1497

         Total size  : 19.17 MiB

```

```

→ equery d imagemagick-6.9.6.6

 * These packages depend on imagemagick-6.9.6.6:

app-editors/emacs-24.5-r3 (imagemagick ? >=media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.2)

app-text/asciidoc-8.6.9-r2 (test ? media-gfx/imagemagick)

media-gfx/inkscape-0.91-r3 (imagemagick ? media-gfx/imagemagick[cxx])

media-gfx/pstoedit-3.62 (imagemagick ? >=media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2[cxx])

media-gfx/uniconvertor-2.0_pre379-r1 (media-gfx/imagemagick)

```

et je l'inclus dans la compilation de certains programmes : http://pastebin.com/zt1JL1Gb (package.use)

----------

## Biloute

Tu peux essayer un

```
emerge -1 inkscape
```

Si ça ne veut pas compiler alors

```
emerge -C imagemagick
```

puis refaire

```
emerge -1 inkscape
```

Si ça ne veut toujours pas, faire

```
emerge -C uniconvertor
```

et re

```
emerge -1 inkscape
```

Si ça ne veut toujours pas donne nous le pastebin de emerge -1 inkscape

----------

## periappi

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Tu peux essayer un
> 
> ```
> emerge -1 inkscape
> ```
> ...

 

Salut,

La premère commande s'est correctement exécutée 

Mais voici les logs de l'emerge world que j'ai essayé juste après : http://pastebin.com/kDnHU9zZ

----------

## Biloute

Maintenant tu peux essayer

```
emerge -1 imagemagick
```

Si ça ne veut pas compiler

Faire

```
emerge -C uniconvertor
```

Puis re

```
emerge -1 imagemagick
```

Faut voir si il y a aussi pstoedit qui pose problème.

Ensuite pour retourner sur le problème de ncurses, tu peux commencer à faire

```
emerge -1 vim
```

```
emerge -1 pinentry
```

Enfin en dernier recours, tu peux faire la mise à jour des ebuild un par un

```
emerge -1 xdelta
```

```
emerge -1 chrome-binary-plugins
```

...

Jusqu'à ce que tu trouve le coupable.

----------

## periappi

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Maintenant tu peux essayer
> 
> ```
> emerge -1 imagemagick
> ```
> ...

 

Salut,

Toujours cette ********* de conflit... Du coup, si je t'ai bien compris, je dois tester l'installation

de tous les packages liés aux conflits (http://pastebin.com/HfYcRdr9) jusqu'à ce que je trouve celui-ci qui fait tout bugger ?

----------

## Biloute

Tu ne vas pas tester mais bel et bien installer chacun de tes ebuild qui ont besoin d'être mis à jour avec emerge -1 xdelta puis emerge -1 (ebuild suivant). Je vois qu'il y a environs 70 a faire c'est plutôt fastidieux.

Lorque tu en auras un qui pose un soucis, il faudra le masquer.

J'ai regardé ton dernier pastebin c'est bien la réponse d'un emerge -1 imagemagick? Parce que si c'est le cas tu peux déjà commencer par masquer imagemagick-6.9.6.6

Tiens par exemple si tu fais

```
emerge -1 ppp
```

Ca va certainement bloquer alors il faudra masquer net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r3 en tapant "=net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r3" dans /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## periappi

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai regardé ton dernier pastebin c'est bien la réponse d'un emerge -1 imagemagick?
> 
> 

 

Non, c'était un emerge world  :Smile:  Le imagemagick marche bien.

----------

## k-root

 *periappi wrote:*   

>  *Biloute wrote:*   
> 
> J'ai regardé ton dernier pastebin c'est bien la réponse d'un emerge -1 imagemagick?
> 
>  
> ...

 

ok, peux tu faire un : emerge -uva @system 

puis un : emerge -uva @world

----------

## periappi

 *k-root wrote:*   

>  *periappi wrote:*    *Biloute wrote:*   
> 
> J'ai regardé ton dernier pastebin c'est bien la réponse d'un emerge -1 imagemagick?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Bon, du coup je me suis tapé les 70 packets à la main (le coupable : util-linux avec Ruby(http://pastebin.com/GTqmRQfH)), ça avait l'air d'avoir réglé le problème de ncurses et maintenant c'est icu...

Le emerge system a bien fonctionné, mais il a fait revenir un problème de dépendance avec ncurses.

J'ai essayé de mask libreoffice avec :

```
=app-office/libreoffice-bin-5.2.3.3
```

mais ça ne semble pas marcher....

Une idée ? http://pastebin.com/81eyJ4tU

NB : C'est quand même énorme que j'ai tous ces problèmes de dépendance d'une semaine sur l'autre... comme c'est possible ?

----------

## Biloute

 *periappi wrote:*   

> Bon, du coup je me suis tapé les 70 packets à la main (le coupable : util-linux avec Ruby(http://pastebin.com/GTqmRQfH))

 

J'ai envie de te demander de vérifier s'il n'y a pas sys-apps/util-linux:0 et sys-apps/util-linux dans ton world

Ca donne quoi ton

```
cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep sys-apps/util-linux
```

 *periappi wrote:*   

> Le emerge system a bien fonctionné, mais il a fait revenir un problème de dépendance avec ncurses.
> 
> J'ai essayé de mask libreoffice avec :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'est bien le caractère de gentoo avec portage tu ne peux pas toujours balancer un emerge world tranquille.

Là je trouve que tu devrais commencer par t'occuper de la MAJ de perl

```
emerge -av1 perl-cleaner

emerge -av1O dev-lang/perl

perl-cleaner --all
```

Ensuite tu pourrais passer au atom qui provoque beaucoup de rebuild

```
emerge -1 x264

emerge -1 =dev-libs/icu-58.1-r1

...
```

Je vois ta MAJ de Adobe-flash, je l'ai fait cette après midi et ça m'a sortie une conner#'^ de blocage entre www-plugins/adobe-flash et www-plugins/adobe-flash:0

C'était une grosse merd#~ réglée avec un emerge --deselect www-plugins/adobe-flash:0

En plus ils sont bien gentils de nous mettre flash24 mais mon firefox 46 reste bloqué sur flash11

NB : Ok donc la semaine dernière tu avais un total : 71 packages

maintenant c'est total : 143 packages

La semaines prochaines c'est combien? 210? 280??   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## periappi

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai envie de te demander de vérifier s'il n'y a pas sys-apps/util-linux:0 et sys-apps/util-linux dans ton world
> 
> Ca donne quoi ton
> ...

 

Je n'obtiens rien.

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est bien le caractère de gentoo avec portage tu ne peux pas toujours balancer un emerge world tranquille.
> 
> Là je trouve que tu devrais commencer par t'occuper de la MAJ de perl
> ...

 

Là il n'y a eu aucun problème ! (heureusement, vue le nombre d'install' que ça m'a fait ^^) 

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensuite tu pourrais passer au atom qui provoque beaucoup de rebuild
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Aucun des deux n'a fonctionné... j'ai tenté le emerge world : http://pastebin.com/f25H4882

Il faudrait faire un mask général ? (je vais finir pas avoir une install' cassée à la fin  :Razz:  ?)

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je vois ta MAJ de Adobe-flash, je l'ai fait cette après midi et ça m'a sortie une conner#'^ de blocage entre www-plugins/adobe-flash et www-plugins/adobe-flash:0
> 
> C'était une grosse merd#~ réglée avec un emerge --deselect www-plugins/adobe-flash:0
> ...

 

XD, l'installation faite par acquis de conscience  :Smile: 

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NB : Ok donc la semaine dernière tu avais un total : 71 packages
> 
> maintenant c'est total : 143 packages
> ...

 

Je m'accroche !!!

----------

## Biloute

 *periappi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensuite tu pourrais passer au atom qui provoque beaucoup de rebuild
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tu peux donner les pastebin de x264, icu?

J'ai regardé ton package.use, tu devrais supprimer les lignes qui ont été généré par portage.

Et faire aussi un peu de nettoyage (par exemple media-video/mpvr n'existe pas)

----------

## periappi

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu peux donner les pastebin de x264, icu?
> 
> 

 

Pour x264 : http://pastebin.com/MzM7kNCC

Pour icu : http://pastebin.com/KjF2uPZG

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai regardé ton package.use, tu devrais supprimer les lignes qui ont été généré par portage.
> 
> Et faire aussi un peu de nettoyage (par exemple media-video/mpvr n'existe pas)
> ...

 

Fait !  (http://pastebin.com/kubGs5tG)

----------

## Biloute

 *periappi wrote:*   

> Pour x264 : http://pastebin.com/MzM7kNCC

 

Tu peux savoir avec

```
equery u x264
```

la liste des atoms à reinstaller. Donc tu dois désinstaller puis réinstaller ces atoms (Je suppose qu'il y a déjà ffmpeg, vlc il te faudra ajouter le reste)

```
emerge -C x264 ffmpeg vlc (et le reste)
```

Je suppose que vlc est dans ton world donc 

```
emerge vlc (ajoute le reste qui est dans ton world)

emerge -1 x264 ffmpeg (ajoute le reste)
```

Sinon tu as le choix de faire l'impasse de mettre à jour x264 en masquant la version media-libs/x264-0.0.20160712

----------

## periappi

 *Biloute wrote:*   

>  *periappi wrote:*   Pour x264 : http://pastebin.com/MzM7kNCC 
> 
> Tu peux savoir avec
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Aïe, la commande ne semble pas m'indiquer quoi réinstaller :

```

atlas ~ # equery u x264

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for media-libs/x264-0.0.20160712:

 U I

 - - 10bit             : Set output bit depth to 10, this may not be compatible

                         with all decoders

 - - abi_x86_32        : 32-bit (x86) libraries

 + + cpu_flags_x86_sse : Use the SSE instruction set

 + - interlaced        : enable interlaced encoding support, this can decrease

                         encoding speed by up to 2%

 - - opencl            : Add support for OpenCL.

 - - pic               : disable optimized assembly code that is not PIC

                         friendly

 - - static-libs       : Build static versions of dynamic libraries as well

 + - threads           : Add threads support for various packages. Usually

                         pthreads

```

----------

## Biloute

```
equery h x264
```

----------

## periappi

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> equery h x264
> ```
> ...

 

Super, j'ai fais tout ce que tu m'as dis, il semblerait que x264 ne soit plus un problème : http://pastebin.com/tyJUwz3w

----------

## Biloute

Tu as mis à jour ou tu as masqué?

Que donne 

```
emerge -DuNav --exclude "ncurses icu" @world
```

?

----------

## periappi

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Tu as mis à jour ou tu as masqué?
> 
> Que donne 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Salut, j'ai peu mettre beaucoup de packages à jour ; malheureusement impossible

de faire un beau depclean à la fin : http://pastebin.com/jepxuKQJ

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

As-tu des paquets en ~amd64 ou es-tu en "full stable" ?

----------

## periappi

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> As-tu des paquets en ~amd64 ou es-tu en "full stable" ?

 

Salut,

Tu parles du genre de stage3 que j'ai pris (si c'est le cas amd64) ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, si tu as ajouté des keywords "~amd64" sur certains packages.

----------

## periappi

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Non, si tu as ajouté des keywords "~amd64" sur certains packages.

 

Non, jamais. (du moins de souvenir)

----------

## Biloute

Tu peux retirer les versions de ncurses qui sont masqué parce que c'est pas ça le problème et tenter un

```
 emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y --backtrack=30 @world
```

Mais je vois que ton dernier pastebin ne concerne que des recompilations parce que tu as AB_X86=x32

Quelle est la raison. Tu ne peux pas rester en multilib?

----------

## periappi

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Mais je vois que ton dernier pastebin ne concerne que des recompilations parce que tu as AB_X86=x32
> 
> Quelle est la raison. Tu ne peux pas rester en multilib?

 

Je ne sais pas ce que ça fait là, je ne saurais l'expliquer...

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Je ne sais pas ce que ça fait là, je ne saurais l'expliquer...

 

Tu as simplement viré tous les abi32 de ton package.use

Arrete de synchroniser portage (tu crée de nouveaux problemes de maj)

Poste tes fichiers package.mask, package.keywords, /var/lib/portage/world.

A priori tu n'as pas tout démasqué.

Lit la fin de ton pastebin et fait ce que portage te demande.

----------

## periappi

 *sebB wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Je ne sais pas ce que ça fait là, je ne saurais l'expliquer... 
> 
> Tu as simplement viré tous les abi32 de ton package.use
> 
> Arrete de synchroniser portage (tu crée de nouveaux problemes de maj)
> ...

 

Salut,

Le package.mask : http://pastebin.com/h5XKTtqz

Le package.keywords : http://pastebin.com/3PgKuA2R

Mon world : http://pastebin.com/trcLFD4U

Bonnes fêtes,

----------

## sebB

Tu as compris toutes les manips de Biloute et l'utilité des packages.use/mask/keywords?

Ce n'est pas un reproche de ma part, c'est juste que c'est toujours bien de comprendre ce que l'on fait.

Il y a des entrées inutiles dans tes fichiers. Je n'ai regardé qu'en diagonale ton keywords.

```
The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

(see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

>=sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3 abi_x86_32

=dev-libs/icu-57.1 abi_x86_32

>=media-libs/harfbuzz-1.3.1 abi_x86_32
```

L'as tu fait?

Ensuite qu'on y voie un peu plus clair (on va voir si une maj passe sans les maj ncurses et icu).

Rajoute =dev-libs/icu-58.1-r1 dans ton package.mask.

Puis regarde https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/World_set_%28Portage%29

Ca va faire le ménage dans ton fichier world

Ensuite reposte emerge -uDNvp @world et emerge --depclean -p

Au fait t'as une sauvegarde de ton système?

----------

## periappi

Salut, et merci de prendre le temps de m'aider  :Wink: , 

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu as compris toutes les manips de Biloute et l'utilité des packages.use/mask/keywords?
> 
> Ce n'est pas un reproche de ma part, c'est juste que c'est toujours bien de comprendre ce que l'on fait.
> ...

 

Pour moi il s'agit de masquer des mots clés comme "x86" de façon à ce qu'emerge empêche leur installation.

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il y a des entrées inutiles dans tes fichiers. Je n'ai regardé qu'en diagonale ton keywords. 
> 
> 

 

En réalité ces keywords sont tirés de /etc/portage/package.keywords/openssh . Ils ont dû s'accumuler avec le temps, et je ne me souviens pas avoir édité ce fichier.

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rajoute =dev-libs/icu-58.1-r1 dans ton package.mask. 
> 
> Puis regarde https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/World_set_%28Portage%29
> ...

 

Fait !

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensuite reposte emerge -uDNvp @world et emerge --depclean -p 
> 
> 

 

Pour le emerge -uDNvp @world : http://pastebin.com/GFAZcn17

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au fait t'as une sauvegarde de ton système?
> 
> 

 

Oulah ! Ça sent la solution ultime... 

Tous mes dotfiles sont sauvegardés, mais pas l'intégralité du système.

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:
> 
> (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)
> 
> # required by sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo[ncurses]
> ...

 

Yep, t'as toujours pas rectifié ton package.use

Rajoute dedans

```
=sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5 abi_x86_32

>=sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3 abi_x86_32
```

----------

## periappi

 *sebB wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:
> 
> (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)
> 
> # required by sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo[ncurses]
> ...

 

J'ai édité mon package.use, j'obtiens cela désormais : http://pastebin.com/1cRY296y

----------

## sebB

Dans ton package.mask vire ncurses et icu et reposte emerge -uDNvp @world.

On va voir ce qu'ils se passe.

----------

## periappi

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Dans ton package.mask vire ncurses et icu et reposte emerge -uDNvp @world.
> 
> On va voir ce qu'ils se passe.

 

Voilà ce que j'obtiens : http://pastebin.com/YLV7FEhJ

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:
> 
>  (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)
> 
> # required by x11-libs/pango-1.40.3::gentoo
> ...

 

Fais ce que portage te dis. N'oublie pas de lire les messages

----------

## periappi

 *sebB wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:
> 
>  (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)
> 
> # required by x11-libs/pango-1.40.3::gentoo
> ...

 

Oui, désolé, c'est la peur de faire mal, mais promis, j'applique maintenant  :Wink: 

Voici, après édition des fichiers, ce que me donne emerge : http://pastebin.com/yKMT9N0b

----------

## sebB

 :Very Happy: 

Allez c"est parti!!!!

Lance

```
emerge -uDNv @world
```

puis

```
emerge --depclean
```

puis

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

Une fois ces 3 commandes terminées reposte tes fichiers mask/keywords/use/world ton make.conf et ton emerge --info (j'avoue que j'ai la flemme de me retaper les 3 pages du topic...)

On va s'occuper du nettoyage de tes fichiers

----------

## periappi

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allez c"est parti!!!!
> 
> Lance
> ...

 

Self service à volonté !   :Very Happy: 

mask : http://pastebin.com/nu0FZtey

keywords : http://pastebin.com/easbmBwt

use : http://pastebin.com/XjhwQ25c

world : http://pastebin.com/JZnwdnf5

make.conf : http://pastebin.com/8SivqGhE

emerge --info : http://pastebin.com/XsNg970e

----------

## sebB

Je suppose que la maj a fonctionné?

Allez je vais te faire réfléchir sans te donner la solution.

Après chaque modif, il faut faire en sorte que emerge -uDNvp @world n'ai rien à recompiler, sauf pour un paquet (a toi de trouver lequel)

Package.mask

Tu as par ex <dev-lang/perl-5.18.0, tu masque donc toutes les versions de perl < 5.18.0

Regarde quelle version de dev-lang/perl est installée sur ton système. Tu as au minimum la 5.20.2 donc cette entrée est inutile.

Tu fais le même raisonnement pour les autres.

Package.use

Tu as media-video/mpv X alsa archive bluray cdda cli doc dvd egl enca encode gbm iconv jpeg lcms libass libcaca libguess libmpv lua openal opengl oss pulseaudio samba uchardet v4l vaapi vdpau xinerama xscreensaver xv zsh-completion

D"après ton emerge --info on vois que les USE, X alsa cdda..... sont définies par ton profil. Donc inutile de les ajouter à mpv. Par contre tu souhaite le support de archive bluray... donc effectivement il faut les ajouter.

Sinon tu ajoute un # devant la ligne de mpv et tu fais un emerge -uDNvp @world Tu vas ainsi voir quelles USE sont a garder. Tu fais les changements de sorte que portage ne veuille rien recompiler

Ainsi de suite pour les autres entrées

Package.keywords

Comme package.mask, pose toi la question de savoir si l'entrée est toujours utile.

Par ex tu as =net-misc/openssh-7.2_p2-r1. Cette version est-elle toujours intallé sur ton ordi ou as tu une version stable supérieure telle que la 7.3_p1-r7?

Si oui cette entrée est inutile.

World

As priori tu n'as pas effectué toute la procédure que je t'ai donné dans le lien.

ex: gtk+ ne devrait pas être dans le world vu que c'est une dépendance de xfce

Pour t'aider tu peux lancer eix-test-obsolete qui t'indiquera la plupart des erreurs.

N'hésite pas si tu as des doutes. Tu peux reposter tes fichiers une fois mofifiés.

C'est voulu que ton systeme soit en anglais?

----------

## Biloute

je n'utilise pas ICU sur ma config et je me demande si je manque vraiment quelque chose.

Est-ce vraiment intéressant d'avoir ICU????

----------

## xaviermiller

ICU est utilisé pour le support UNICODE. C'est toujours utile dans ce monde international  :Wink: 

----------

## periappi

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suppose que la maj a fonctionné?
> 
> 

 

Pas complétement... (cf. suite post)

Salut !

Tout d'abord merci, chercher un peu avec les indices que tu m'as donné m'a aidé à mieux comprendre ce que je fais  :Smile: 

J'ai donc passé un petit (long) moment à essayer de corriger un maximum d'erreurs dans chacun des fichiers de configuration,

et refais un nettoyage de @world.

Malheureusement, la maj ne fonctionne toujours pas (à cause des mêmes packages) : http://pastebin.com/BHu1L3zr

Eix a été très utile, j'ai corrigé au maximum ce que je comprenais, voici ce que j'obtiens à la fin : http://pastebin.com/Xw3ZqbV4 (je ne suis pas sûr de savoir ce que signifie les informations en fin de fichier)

Les fichiers de configuration : 

- package.mask : vide

- package.unmask : http://pastebin.com/gX12mCWw

- package.use : http://pastebin.com/8v9r2mj0

- package.keywords : http://pastebin.com/cFbY7FCb

- /etc/var/lib/world : http://pastebin.com/BTAFvP1x

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est voulu que ton système soit en anglais?
> 
> 

 

Oui, je préfère l'avoir en anglais.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je vois que tu décides de remonter certains packages en instable (~amd64 dans le package.keywords).

Cela demande de remonter plusieurs dépendances en instable, et provoque des conflits, qui semblent ingérables pour le moment (ICU, ncurses, ...)

Je pense que tu aurais beaucoup moins de problèmes si tout ton système était en ~amd64 (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~ amd64" dans make.conf).

La branche "instable" ne l'est vraiment plus depuis presque 10 ans  :Wink: 

----------

## periappi

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Je vois que tu décides de remonter certains packages en instable (~amd64 dans le package.keywords).
> 
> Cela demande de remonter plusieurs dépendances en instable, et provoque des conflits, qui semblent ingérables pour le moment (ICU, ncurses, ...)
> 
> Je pense que tu aurais beaucoup moins de problèmes si tout ton système était en ~amd64 (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" dans make.conf).
> ...

 

Salut,

Ton idée a l'air vraiment intéressante  :Smile:  Mais ai-je juste à ajouter ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" dans make.conf pour pouvoir faire un emerge @world ? (j'ai essayé, il n'aime pas trop)

----------

## sebB

J'avoue que je saisis de moins en moins.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8009808.html#8009808

Tu poste un emerge -uDNvp @world ou il n'y a aucune erreur.

Il te suffisait de lancer les 3 commandes que je t'ai donné sans rien faire d'autre. L'as tu fait?

Ca ne correspond en rien à ce que tu poste ici

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8010596.html#8010596

Je t'ai demandé de t'occuper de tes fichiers car je pensais que la maj était passé. Pour l'instant le but est de maj ton système

Entre les abi32 que tu as viré, les entrées de ton keyword que tu as viré (virtualbox...) tu crée d'autres problèmes.

Pourquoi ce package.unmask?

----------

## periappi

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'avoue que je saisis de moins en moins.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8009808.html#8009808
> ...

 

Dans la résolution de tous mes problèmes de dépendances, il y a un moment où l'on m'a proposé

de faire un emerge -uDNvp @world sans icu et ncurses (cf. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8005858.html#8005858) ; c'est là que j'ai eu une grosse mise à jour

des packages ; mais cela n'a pas complétement résolu le problème du emerge -uDNvp @world (il faut mieux ignorer ce pastebin...).

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ca ne correspond en rien à ce que tu poste ici
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8010596.html#8010596
> ...

 

Ah mince... J'ai, à chaque fois, suivi rigoureusement toutes les commandes que tu m'as donné, mais aucun emerge -uDNvp @world

n'a complétement fonctionné pour l'instant (dans certaines réponses, je publie les emerge qui ont foiré)

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pourquoi ce package.unmask?
> 
> 

 

Il a été auto-généré.

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Dans la résolution de tous mes problèmes de dépendances, il y a un moment où l'on m'a proposé
> 
> de faire un emerge -uDNvp @world sans icu et ncurses (cf. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8005858.html#8005858) ; c'est là que j'ai eu une grosse mise à jour
> 
> des packages ; mais cela n'a pas complétement résolu le problème du emerge -uDNvp @world (il faut mieux ignorer ce pastebin...).
> ...

 

Bin non, je persiste. Il n'y a aucune erreur dans la maj et ncurses et icu sont mis à jour. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8009808.html#8009808

T'es en train de me dire que le pastebin n'est pas le résultat de emerge -uDNvp @world? Alors c'est le résultat de quoi?

On va aviser en fonction de ta réponse.

Par contre t'aurais pu préciser que tu ne donnais pas le résultat des commandes qu'on te propose.

----------

## periappi

 *sebB wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Dans la résolution de tous mes problèmes de dépendances, il y a un moment où l'on m'a proposé
> 
> de faire un emerge -uDNvp @world sans icu et ncurses (cf. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8005858.html#8005858) ; c'est là que j'ai eu une grosse mise à jour
> 
> des packages ; mais cela n'a pas complétement résolu le problème du emerge -uDNvp @world (il faut mieux ignorer ce pastebin...).
> ...

 

Euh, attends, moi aussi je me perds (je suis remonté trop loin dans le fil de discussion)... Tu as raison, le pastebin dont tu parles a été fait avec la commande classique : emerge -uDNvp @world

Dans tous les cas, le emerge -uDNvp @world le plus récent est le suivant :  http://pastebin.com/BHu1L3zr

PS : désolé de te faire tourner en rond...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sebB

Donc t'as pas lancé la maj?

Allez on repart pour un tour...

Tu rétabli tes fichiers mask, keyword, use, world tels que dans ce post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8009884.html#8009884

On s'en fou qu'il y ai des problèmes dans les fichiers. On verra plus tard. La maj passe.

Tu lance emerge emerge -uDNv @world ca devrait passer.

----------

## periappi

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Donc t'as pas lancé la maj?
> 
> Allez on repart pour un tour...
> 
> Tu rétabli tes fichiers mask, keyword, use, world tels que dans ce post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8009884.html#8009884
> ...

 

J'ai suivi ces instructions (c'était un petit peu avant que tu viennes me donner un coup de main) : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8005858.html#8005858 ; et j'ai eu la majorité de mon world mis à jour.

Je dois quand même remplacer les fichiers, sachant cela ?

----------

## sebB

Oui

----------

## periappi

+ J'ai downgrade l'intégralité des mes configurations (à l'exception du world) selon https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8009884.html#8009884

+ Voici le message d'erreur du emerge -uDNv @world : http://pastebin.com/TxCrKvGz

----------

## sebB

Retablis tous les fichiers (world compris).

La maj doit passer avec cette config.

----------

## periappi

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Retablis tous les fichiers (world compris).
> 
> La maj doit passer avec cette config.

 

Ok, voici ce que j'obtiens avec emerge -uDNv @world : http://pastebin.com/qWMujsk2

----------

## sebB

T'as pas modifié un autre fichier?

T'as bien tout rétabli comme avant?

Reposte tes fichiers histoire de voir

----------

## periappi

 *sebB wrote:*   

> T'as pas modifié un autre fichier?
> 
> T'as bien tout rétabli comme avant?
> 
> Reposte tes fichiers histoire de voir

 

J'ai tout rétabli, voici les fichiers :

+ make.conf : http://pastebin.com/jGQ2YzB9

+ package.keywords : http://pastebin.com/7bkUPnaf

+ package.mask : http://pastebin.com/nw1aVc6Z

+ package.unmask : http://pastebin.com/HVHaBLPY

+ package.use : http://pastebin.com/CuUXnQAk

----------

## sebB

Désolé mais je n'explique pas pourquoi la maj passait et plus maintenant si tu es sur de ne pas avoir modifié d"autres fichiers.

Y'a forcement un truc qui a changé.

Pour ma part j'aurais bien d'autre truc à te faire tester mais on va y passer des jours entre la maj, corriger tes fichiers... Sans l'ordi devant les yeux c'est compliqué.

Faut vraiment que tu arrive a comprendre l'utilité de ces fichiers (par ex ton package.unmask ne sert à rien)

A moins que quelqu'un ne prenne la suite, je te propose une reinstall (oui je sais c'est pas bien mais depuis le temps tu aurais dejà tout reinstallé)

----------

## periappi

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Désolé mais je n'explique pas pourquoi la maj passait et plus maintenant si tu es sur de ne pas avoir modifié d"autres fichiers.
> 
> Y'a forcement un truc qui a changé.
> 
> Pour ma part j'aurais bien d'autre truc à te faire tester mais on va y passer des jours entre la maj, corriger tes fichiers... Sans l'ordi devant les yeux c'est compliqué.
> ...

 

Aucun fichier n'a été changé... Et la seule installation concluante a été lorsque j'ai enlevé icu et ncurses... Autrement, aucun emerge world n'a jamais

complètement fonctionné.

Pour la réinstallation, je commence aussi sévèrement à y réfléchir... Et je comprends que ce soit difficile de m'aider, n'ayant pas l'ordinateur sous tes yeux

(au bout du compte, j'aurai tout de même appris plein de trucs grâce à toi  :Smile: )

----------

## guitou

Hello.

A tout hasard, avant de te lancer dans une reinstall, essaie p-e de faire d'abord un update de @system avant de reessayer @world (ca peut aider pour les dependances a l'occasion)

++

Gi)

----------

## Biloute

Sinon je te propose plus simple que de tout réinstaller : laisser en l'état ta config.

Si tu arrives à mettre à jour en excluant icu et nurses continu ainsi et surveille les changelogs de ces deux casses pieds.

Lorsqu'un nouvel ebuild va sortir tu pourras retenter une maj normale.

Sinon est ce que tu as essayé en ajoutant l'option backtrack =30 ?

----------

## periappi

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Sinon je te propose plus simple que de tout réinstaller : laisser en l'état ta config.
> 
> Si tu arrives à mettre à jour en excluant icu et nurses continu ainsi et surveille les changelogs de ces deux casses pieds.
> 
> Lorsqu'un nouvel ebuild va sortir tu pourras retenter une maj normale.
> ...

 

Salut,

J'ai fais la mise à jour du world avec un beau petit exclude (au fait, la famille s'est agrandie --> "--exclude "icu ncurses tk tcl" ")

Pour l'instant tout marche, je vais patienter un peu, mais j'ai peur que la réinstallation ne soit à terme inévitable...

Bonne journée

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Je ne pense pas que tu doives réinstaller.

Soit tu attends que ces paquets deviennent stables, soit tu te simplifies la vie en passant en "~amd64". Et là, tu n'auras pas tous ces genres de soucis, mais d'autres   :Razz: 

----------

## periappi

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Soit tu attends que ces paquets deviennent stables, soit tu te simplifies la vie en passant en "~amd64".

 

Comment je fais ça   :Razz:  ?

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Et là, tu n'auras pas tous ces genres de soucis, mais d'autres  

 

Comme quoi ^^ ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour passer en "full instable", mets  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" dans ton fichier make.conf

Passer en "full instable" a les désavantages suivants:

- les mises à jour sont plus récentes

- ces mises à jour sont plus fréquentes

- il y a parfois des conflits, mais beaucoup moins bloquants que ce que je vois quand les utilisateurs en "stable" importent des dépendances "instables".

C'était beaucoup plus rock and roll il y a 10-15 ans  :Wink: 

----------

## periappi

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Pour passer en "full instable", mets  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" dans ton fichier make.conf
> 
> Passer en "full instable" a les désavantages suivants:
> 
> - les mises à jour sont plus récentes
> ...

 

Ok, merci à toi  :Smile: 

----------

## sebB

Sinon tu peux tenter un dernier petit test.

Tu refais le ménage dans ton world avec le lien que je t'ai donné. De toute façon faut que tu le fasse.

Puis tu purge tout tes fichiers package.xxx. A la rigueur tu t'en garde une copie quelque part au cas ou...

Tu désinstalle nspluginwrapper voire tout paquet qui te réclame les abi32 et tu lance un depclean (mon but est de te faire virer les abi32)

Tu lance un emerge -uDNvp @world (à la rigueur poste le) et tu recrée les fichiers en fonction des messages de portage (par contre je sais pas si ca va passer).

Maintenant que t'es un spécialiste tu devrais plus avoir de soucis.   :Wink: 

Par contre en faisant ca tu risque de casser steam mais tu pourras toujours réintroduire les USE abi32 après.

Bon si on a plus ne nouvelles c'est que tu as tout cassé...

----------

## periappi

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Sinon tu peux tenter un dernier petit test.
> 
> Tu refais le ménage dans ton world avec le lien que je t'ai donné. De toute façon faut que tu le fasse.
> 
> Puis tu purge tout tes fichiers package.xxx. A la rigueur tu t'en garde une copie quelque part au cas ou...
> ...

 

Salut,

J'ai retenté le coup, j'ai eu une lueur d'espoir et puis... boom ! J'ai tout cassé   :Embarassed:  !

Nan, plus sérieusement j'avais un truc plus stable du tout à la fin, donc j'ai commis Le crime (j'ai réinstallé...).

En tout cas, merci à tous pour votre aide, car elle m'a aidé à mieux comprendre le fonctionnement de gentoo, et les erreurs

à ne pas refaire la prochaine fois  :Smile: 

@++

----------

